# World Pigeon Population?



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Does anybody know roughly what the world's pigeon population is?

maybe its too vague to know, but would be interesting to know, as I always think just how many of them there are.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi LondonPigeon,

That has to be one of the ultimate mind boggling questions  Wow, I wouldn't venture to take a guess....

Perhaps, since you brought it up, you would like to try to investigate the matter further, and see what you can come up with........do you have the time?  

Thanks!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LondonPigeon,
> 
> That has to be one of the ultimate mind boggling questions  Wow, I wouldn't venture to take a guess....
> 
> ...


Hi treesa

i unfortunately dont have the time  

it wont matter though, was just a matter of interest


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mmm, in a way,*

that can be a tricky question. There are many breeds of pigeons. Are you just referring to the ferals who roam our skies?

Many would say: TOO many! Others would say: NOT enough and then there are the 'number' people saying "millions and millions, if not billions!"


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> that can be a tricky question. There are many breeds of pigeons. Are you just referring to the ferals who roam our skies?
> 
> Many would say: TOO many! Others would say: NOT enough and then there are the 'number' people saying "millions and millions, if not billions!"


it was actually referring to all types of pigeons

i think there should be more of them in the world.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi LondonPigeon - I think it would be almost impossible to know the total figure. I'm with you though - there should be more.

BTW, I love your avatar. Is that you and your horse? It is beautiful.

Maggie


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi LondonPigeon - I think it would be almost impossible to know the total figure. I'm with you though - there should be more.
> 
> BTW, I love your avatar. Is that you and your horse? It is beautiful.
> 
> Maggie


thanks

that isn't me, its some picture i found somewhere, the girl is very pretty 
if only i had a girlfriend


----------

